# Sumthin' 'bout this FLAVOR!



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 2, 2010)

Does this 'Daylilly' look delicious or what?












At my sisters house...

NERD


----------



## jackrat (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice indeed.My RF's love em.


----------



## terryo (Jul 2, 2010)

I have clumps of them in Pio's enclosure, and he never touches them......but loves his pansies.


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2010)

It sure looks yummi yummi (for a tortoise of course)


----------

